
Git submodules should be supported : IDEA-64024 - floydpink
http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-64024
======
floydpink
This has been open for almost three years, arguably with the most number of
votes from the community on a feature-request for the IDEA suite of IDEs.

Come on, JetBrains !

